# Winnie



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I've finally managed to get an non-blurred pic of Winnie 

She's 9 weeks old now and such a little cutie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow!! Loving Winnie! Xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Tracey! She's such a character and sooo confident


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it morally reprehensible to offer people on here huge amounts of cash to relinquish their puppies? I WANT Winnie.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow, she is beautiful! We were originally going for a girl and her name was going to be Winnie! As it happens, we have a lovely 10 week old bundle of boisterous boy by the name of Murphy  enjoy her, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She's got gorgeous colourings - would you call that a chocolate phantom? X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Is it morally reprehensible to offer people on here huge amounts of cash to relinquish their puppies? I WANT Winnie.


Hmmm how much money do you have in the bank?? Haha Noooo she's all mine!!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> She's got gorgeous colourings - would you call that a chocolate phantom? X


Yep the colouring is a chocolate phantom


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Winnie is adorable! Love her coloring!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is one gorgeous puppy! did you get her from a local breeder? (sorry if i've missed a post or just forgotten!)


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful Winnie


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

In the words of Jonathan Ross I would be calling her, "Winnie Wong Wegs" 

She's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Is it morally reprehensible to offer people on here huge amounts of cash to relinquish their puppies? I WANT Winnie.


Phew! I thought it was Maggie you were after.  Thank God she is safe now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maggie I just plan to dognap, no cash involved because she lives in Canada.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fairlie when we meet up I'll be keeping my eye on you and watching my Maggie like a hawk.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She is a fab little pup we all love her!! She is also a greedy little thing...5kg at 10 weeks


----------

